# Projector vs TV



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Interested in buying optoma hd20.. was wondering if that would be a smart choice vs a 50LCD.
Thanks for the Advice


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

really looking for a entry level projector wanting a change from the basic.. have the space for it


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Is the room proper for a projector? Have you looked over this thread? 

There's no question that nothing gives you the 'Wow' factor better than a properly set up projector/screen combo.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

im really green when it comes to projectors The plan is to use both the Tv I have now and the projector when it comes to movies/gaming/nfl sunday ticket. Ive read some reviews on the HD20 seems to be a nice entry level system and I dont really have a large budget. The room setup is perfect for a projector just was wondering if it worth the money or stick to buying a LCD.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Listen to mechman ^^^ 

He knows what he's talkin about!


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

trust me Im all ears for any advice and information.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

If the room is perfect for a pj, then I would go for it. :T


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

What mechman means is that for a projector setup you have to have light control in the room. If there is light in the room the picture will be washed out. Black out curtains are available that do a nice job over windows. Going further... dark walls, dark carpet, dark furniture, etc. But that is getting a little extreme (but many of us do that). So, if the room is general use, if the system will be used in the daytime with light in the room, then you are better off with a LCD or plasma. That said, a projector is a cost effective way to get a really big picture.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

+1 - as Harry and Mech have stated, if your room is capable of being light-controlled, the PJ / screen combo is the best way to go. Not only is it more cost-effective - it also gives a much more immersive feel.

As to your question, IMO the HD20 and Epson 8350 are both good entry level PJs - I would take a look at those.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank You for all the advice.. i purchased the HD20 this morning should have it by next week.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## Starmaster (Jun 3, 2012)

JQueen said:


> Thank You for all the advice.. i purchased the HD20 this morning should have it by next week.


Congrats on the purchase of the HD20 PJ and once you get it all set up you will be surprised at what you have got, and best of all you decide what size of screen suits you best and it will be a viewing pleasure indeed.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you extremely excited ..now when it comes to the screen size and brand I could always use advice distance will be about 14 feet


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

JQueen said:


> Thank you extremely excited ..now when it comes to the screen size and brand I could always use advice distance will be about 14 feet


Ive not tried either of these but owners seem impressed...

Favi

Elite


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Or you could paint a wall. You may want to ask that question in the screen forums.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you again for the recommendations


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

They have a 100inch Favi electric projector for 137brand new on eBay


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

If your decor will allow a fixed screen, I have been very well pleased with my Carada screen. Very good quality at reasonable prices:

http://www.carada.com/


----------

